# Porta-Bote



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Im thinking of getting one of those folding porta-botes has anyone tried one?
If so how are they?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Check out this thread....

Porta-Boat


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i have an older model it is a great little boat for lakes calm rivers and calm saltwaters
i have a chysler 7.5 0n the back


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks to all .
I'm thinking of the new 14 with 10 h.p.


----------

